# transporting deer tips



## chrisweller (Sep 24, 2007)

any advice on getting your take out of the woods. What are most common methods. Most of my hunting will be on conservation property and I do not have a atv. Im a little timid about going to far out because I dont know what im going to do if I get a big.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

chrisweller said:


> any advice on getting your take out of the woods. What are most common methods. Most of my hunting will be on conservation property and I do not have a atv. Im a little timid about going to far out because I dont know what im going to do if I get a big.


Do you have snow with your season? One trick we always do... is to drag along a cheap plastic snow sled. Bring along 20 foot of rope with it. It is MUCH easier to drag a deer in a sled than to drag one out via it's horns/legs.

Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I usually have another person come and help me haul my kills from the woods. I tag it, gut it and call a buddy or just go back to camp and whoever's there will usually help me out. But this season I'm hunting by myself a lot in a place where I don't know anyone for a good 150-175 miles so I rigged up a nice "deer sack" that I'll roll it into and drag. It's tough work, but well worth it if you're not able to use an atv or a friend. My first deer was a mile away from the car... across corn fields. The ruts where terrible to drag through, especially when I got home and realized there was about a lb and a half of mud and dirt inside my deer. <<(That's where the deer sack comes in handy)


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I bought a deer cart in '02, and feel it's one of the most useful outdoor accessories I own. Great for hauling deer out, or decoys into a walk in only area.....you get the idea. Yeah, you have to do a little more walking to go get it, but I still think it's well worth the cost. I know many people who have had heart attacks and have bad backs would welcome a cart! I know I sure do!
Burl


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I also use the sled. I bought one at a Wally mart for $15 and it really makes a difference. It also makes loading the deer into my suv much easier.

I've thought about a cart, but for only $15 for the sled, I can't justify it...yet!

Good Luck


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If the deer is too far to drag easily an external frame backpack will do the trick quite well. Here's what you'll need:

1-harvested deer
1-External frame backpack with either a bag or web to hold the deer on
1-SHARP knife for gutting/quartering
1-skinning knife
3-5-game bags
1-folding saw, it's nice to have but not absolutely necessary

Tag deer. Gut the deer, pull it away from the gut-pile, lay the deer on it's side, remove the skin from the side that' up. Remove the rear quarter by disjointing the hip, the front will peel off. Put the meat in a game bag. Now you decide how heavy you want your pack to be. A 3 trip pack out would be front and rear quarters, 1 trip per side, and a 3rd trip for the backstraps, tenderloins, head/hide. If you know how to do this via gutless method then skip gutting the deer.

In a pinch without game bags you can wrap all the meat up in the deer's cape, strap it to your pack, and pack it out in one trip. If you choose this method your pack will weigh roughly 60#-120#.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with Burly1. Hands down the best if theres no snow. If theres snow go to Macs hardware and get an oversized sportsmans sled.

We built our cart for around $30. We can switch between bicycle tires if its dry, and wheelbarrow tires for spring snow goose hunting or anytime is wet and muddy.

Weighs about 20 lbs with bicycle tires on it (bit more with fat tires) and folds up for easy packing in and stashing in the brush.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Im with Horsager on this one. Unless I am close to the truck which never happens. I bone the deer out on the spot, cut the head off and carry it out. I 200lb deer turns into a 100lb deer. It takes, MAYBE 20 minutes longer then gutting the deer, and saves a HUGE hassel at home.

I have done this with many deer from small does to two bucks that are on my wall.


----------



## chrisweller (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys I would like a cart but with my budget thats out of the question for awhile but my back is still got some years on it for bagging some extra weight. Hell my tools probably weigh that much.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I also have a cart. I like it, used it a few times, but it's no fun walking back to get it when you can just walk out the first time with it!

Good luck now all you have to do is Shoot!! :lol:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

One thing I do (when I have the wifes Explorer) I have a grill cover that I stick my deer in. You can tuck the legs in nice so you don't get blood all over. Also if there are two of you, take an end and lift, makes quick order for loadin and unloadin deer.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

the sled is the way to go, you don't even need snow. the buck I pulled out last year, about a mile, slid over leaves, sticks, across small ruts, all a heck of a lot easier than dragging out by the horns.


----------

